

Help create this image - aeliassen
http://image.andreaseliassen.com/

======
oftenwrong
Got an error:

>Error.

>An error occurred while processing your request.

~~~
memming
Same here. But the history still says I added a point.

~~~
aeliassen
I was stupid enough not to check if the colors were actual colors before
generating the image. Fixed now :)

------
nathanb
When I went there, a number of the "latest" pixels were attempted SQL
injections. I'm not sure what table they were expecting to drop, but I found
it highly amusing.

------
danielweber
Other collaborative projects:

[http://www.lunchtimers.com/](http://www.lunchtimers.com/)

[http://www.drawball.com/](http://www.drawball.com/)

~~~
nobodysfool
tiles.ice.org was good, now they have a new site, but it's not quite there
yet, the forums are filled with spam. It was a collaborative art project,
where either you were given a tile to draw of a larger piece. Either you were
shown only the edges of the adjacent tiles, or you were only shown the
adjacent tiles, but you had to fill in the blanks. It was fun to participate.

------
chippy
Love the idea. I wonder how long before someone games the system.

~~~
Ecco
Not long.

while true;do curl
'[http://image.andreaseliassen.com/'](http://image.andreaseliassen.com/') -H
'Cookie:
__RequestVerificationToken=q5IL6oao6oM_BsNUv7Zz05G_tQ12JIqMwOcRRQFVUgKVNRkIoahQV3Jh07WlQ00jqO6mOnrd28xWc0uDyl9JbjUsXe1WDEkZYSY-
jprDMoU1; _gat=1; _ga=GA1.2.1424136150.1412779486' -H 'Origin:
[http://image.andreaseliassen.com'](http://image.andreaseliassen.com') -H
'Accept-Encoding: gzip,deflate' -H 'Accept-Language: fr-FR,fr;q=0.8,en-
US;q=0.6,en;q=0.4' -H 'User-Agent: OhOh' -H 'Content-Type: application/x-www-
form-urlencoded' -H 'Accept:
text/html,application/xhtml+xml,application/xml;q=0.9,image/webp, _/_ ;q=0.8'
-H 'Cache-Control: max-age=0' -H 'Referer:
[http://image.andreaseliassen.com/'](http://image.andreaseliassen.com/') -H
'Connection: keep-alive' \--data
'__RequestVerificationToken=XIWebCA-B3ppZ8xCFfRfzk0cHweqxeRBQPL8BXVsBsrYKW9ptd2y8UcMKm9x8GjgCiGKyjnvvMhRZ0YstYUXybdUiVsIFXuNyv_GgW9WFSI1&colorHex=%23ff1717&userName=SystemGamer'
\--compressed;done

~~~
aeliassen
I guess I should stop it from working, but it creates a nice pattern when
multiple people do this.

------
louhike
Do you try to test something with this?

~~~
aeliassen
I'm just really curious about how it'll turn out.

~~~
danielweber
Someone's trying to draw a picture, but they're not accounting for other
people inserting pixels, so it's ending up shifted.

~~~
juanuys
I'm a bit of a pixel bender, so chucking a Johnny Cash up there knowing others
will skew it :-)

